

Leftwinger brands GIMP “racist” over skin whitening plugin - cbeach
https://twitter.com/dymaxion/status/495382826372853761

======
andridk
To solve this, add two new Beautify plugins: "Skin darkening" and "Skin
tinting". Someone needed a "Skin whitening" plugin and wrote one, sigh.

Honestly, I think some people browse the Internet for the sole purpose of
finding something that offends them.

------
notjustanymike
If we're trying to be historically accurate, I think skin darkening would be
the more racist option.

------
sjwarecancer
oh god, these things make me want to become racist towards idiots.

------
ris
Some random dummy says something off the cuff on twitter, gets HN post written
about them by some other blowhard.

Where should I submit _my_ HN post?

~~~
cbeach
Congrats on being the third layer of "blowhard"

~~~
ris
Acknowledged.

However, at least I'm not doing anything to inflate the story.

